# Zorro questions



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Did anyone do any alterations on Zorro's sword? I don't know the proper terms, but IIRC, Guy Williams used a straight, narrow blade while the one in the kit is curved, like a saber. That's also interesting because the the scabbard is straight.
Also, IIRC, his hat had a wider brim and was totally flat. I need to fix this, too.

Jeff


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think it's called a foil.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually I think he used an Epee or Rapier, both being duelling swords. I know Foil is a term used for swords but its mostly a training sword.

Here is Tyrone Power (the greatest Zorro) with his sword


http://image.toutlecine.com/photos/s/i/g/signe-de-zorro-1940-12-g.jpg

Guy Williams, who was also a good Zorro used this one

http://davelandweb.com/disney/images/Zorro_GuyWilliams.jpg

Douglas Fairbanks used more of a sabre 

http://legendsrevealed.com/entertai...fairbanks-sr-douglas-mark-of-zorro-the_01.jpg


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is Tyrone Power (the greatest Zorro) with his sword


There is only one, has ever only been one, and will ever only be one Zorro--Tyrone Power....

Just my opinion.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I always prefered Guy Williams, probably because he was the 1st Zorro I knew.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Couple of good color photos of Guy Williams for reference. One of the most challenging aspects of painting this kit is making the proper choices of flat black, semi-gloss black, and gloss black. Almost _everything_ on Zorro and his horse Tornado is black! Unfortunately, the vast majority of publicity photos are black & white.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

The Atlantis (ex-Aurora) kit of Zorro is based on the Guy Williams/Disney Zorro, so the photos posted by "Zorro" would be perfect for reference. These are what I used when I built mine. And the use of different finishes (gloss, semi flat and flat black) are how I finished my build. The only departure was the saddle and reins (brown) and his cape which I used a graphite mettalic to simulate a satin material. Here is what it looked like:



















If it looks familiar, that is because Atlantis used it on the box side panels!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Aurora-brat said:


> The Atlantis (ex-Aurora) kit of Zorro is based on the Guy Williams/Disney Zorro, so the photos posted by "Zorro" would be perfect for reference. These are what I used when I built mine. And the use of different finishes (gloss, semi flat and flat black) are how I finished my build. The only departure was the saddle and reins (brown) and his cape which I used a graphite mettalic to simulate a satin material. Here is what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice model. The saddle and other tack used in the TV show are not black, so brown is a good way to liven up the model. The kit bridle and harness are nowhere like the ones on the show, though.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Aurora-brat said:


> The Atlantis (ex-Aurora) kit of Zorro is based on the Guy Williams/Disney Zorro, so the photos posted by "Zorro" would be perfect for reference. These are what I used when I built mine. And the use of different finishes (gloss, semi flat and flat black) are how I finished my build. The only departure was the saddle and reins (brown) and his cape which I used a graphite mettalic to simulate a satin material. Here is what it looked like:
> 
> If it looks familiar, that is because Atlantis used it on the box side panels!


Excellent build-up, Aurora-brat!!! Great details and attention to finishes!! And, Congrats on having Atlantis use it on the box art. Very cool!!! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Excellent painting and buiding Aurora Brat.
I did mine based on the Disney Zorro, all black, 4 shades of black was used.This is an Aurora Canadian softbox edition 1966.




























Randy


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...stunning work guys! Aurora-brat, would you be kind enough to tell how you did the name plate? It's fantastic.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is going to be one of those kits where the individual tastes and interpretations of the modeller are going to show. Nice work on both build ups.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Incredible work guys you can really appreciate the kit after looking at these build ups, Just fantastic. Pete Atlantis Model Company.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Almost _everything_ on Zorro and his horse Tornado is black! Unfortunately, the vast majority of publicity photos are black & white.


Okay, ther's just something wrong with that sentence I can't put my finger on... 

Anyhoo, I was thinking of trying this: paint everything flat black (which I find flows better from my airbrush than gloss), and use varying amounts of Future to bring out different varieties of flat and satin. I tried it before with some success on my Crow model:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/crow.html


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Good thinking, John.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

BrianM said:


> ...stunning work guys! Aurora-brat, would you be kind enough to tell how you did the name plate? It's fantastic.


Thanks Brian.

The nameplate was painted flat black first, and then when it was dry highlighted with gold. This is done by rolling a Kleenex tissue into a pretty tight ball and dabbing it in some gold paint. I then blot it until the paint barely comes off, then dab it on the nameplate so that the paint only hits the the high points. It takes some practice before it works well, so you might want to experiment on a spare nameplate from an old kit first.

Hope this helps.

Tory


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

buzzconroy said:


> Excellent painting and buiding Aurora Brat.
> Randy


Right back atcha Randy! Love your subtle shading, not an easy thing to do on an all black subject!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Aurora-brat said:


> Right back atcha Randy! Love your subtle shading, not an easy thing to do on an all black subject!


Thanks, Tory,a great kit to build and display.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That's two great builds of a great kit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Frank Langella was a good Zorro. So was Antonio Banderas as Zorro II.

The model kit does look a little like Anthony Hopkins.

Guy Williams is Mexican which adds to the authencity but I also read he was Italian so I'm not sure which is true.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

per Wiki he was Italian - American.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got my Zorro kt from my LHS, is anyone going to do a Disney Scarecrow Of Romany Marsh conversion either from the Zorro or the Confederate Raider model ? these are really great build ups guys, very well done thanks for posting these great photos. Karl


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

*sword*

NTRPRZ question


> Did anyone do any alterations on Zorro's sword? I don't know the proper terms, but IIRC, Guy Williams used a straight, narrow blade while the one in the kit is curved, like a saber. That's also interesting because the the scabbard is straight.


Getting back to this quesiton: Me, I plan on replacing it with basically a wire. You can find strong enough wire out there.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Gorgeous work, gentlemen! Whoever thought there were so many ways to liven up the colour black?


----------

